# Bipods



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

something in a recent thread got me thinking about how bipods affect your rifle. i seldom, if ever, see any mention of it either. since it is something that can cause plenty of "unexplained" misses, it should be discussed for the benefit of all. when a bipod is attached to the fore end of a rifle's stock it will pull and push against it. example: if the bipod is in use and the rifle is pushed forward, the stock is pulled/flexed downward. if the rifle is pulled back the stock is pushed upward into the barrel. when the stock is pushed up against the barrel, the shot will hit high. the more pressure, the more error. bipod users are encouraged to generously free float the channel under the barrel to help eliminate this phenomenon. a stock that has contact pressure at the tip, as most factory stocks do, will also exhibit shots going low when the rifle is pushed forward. even with a free floated barrel it is well to try not to push or pull against the bipod. hopefully this is all coherent and easily understood. i also hope that this will help folks kill more of the yoters that they call in. dead dogs tell no tales. it's more fun to carry a dog back to the truck than watch it disappear too! :thumb:


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

king,

If you are willing, please PM me your phone #. I would like to touch base with you on bipods, and 20 cal. bullets. I had an extensive conversation with Berger about bullets today.

Thanks in advance,
KD


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Good topic. When I read the title, I thought it would be about bipods more than about cheap flimsey factory stocks. But beings were taking about the problem, i'll offer up a suggestion on how to prevent this problem. but an after market stock with a full length aluminum bedding, then you'll be able to shoot to your hearts content and not worry about stock flex. :thumb:

xdeano


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

don't doubt this could be an issue, but have never had a problem. My bi-pod never comes off.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Slapped on a Harris system earlier this winter. Jury's still out, mainly because my shots aren't 'way out there'. Because of the habitat I hunt, the large majority of my kills are 100 yards or less. The stability factor of bipods doesn't come into play as much as the mobility factor. Swinging on a dog that pops out of cover 40 yards away hard left and trying to keep movement to a minimum to draw a bead on him is a lot tougher with bipods. For you guys who have to contend with 'the long distance feeling' I agree the effects of a bipod on a barrel could be an issue.

BTW, Kdog, if you've got some good info on Bergers, post it. I've just finished my first season with the .204 shooting 40-grain Bergers (I alternate with the .223 and use both equally). If the folks at Bergers got something -- like target bullets as King alludes to -- that's better, give us the heads up and it's maybe something the rest of us can play with this summer.

One more BTW, we see plenty of posts from guys about how good their particular calibers and loads are for putting dogs down while at the same time saving fur. What I'd like to see is guys who've found the 'optimum' load to post the caliber, the bullet type, bullet weight, the type of powder, how much powder, etc.; in short, the complete lowdown on the load. Not that I don't believe every one of them  it's just as one of my favorite of your United States presidents famously said "Trust, but verify". 

Didn't mean to hijack. , just noticed the Berger reference and had to chime in.

Good luck. Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For serious shooters who have had the forethought to build an accurate platform, this is a non-issue. For the rest, they probably wouldn't care even if they did know.

Most modern factory stocks are crap. Plain and simple. But I don't know many serious shooters utilizing much more than factory actions and barrels. Case in point, I just picked up a Rem SPS Varmint in .308. Great action, good trigger (this new rem trigger is quite nice), good barrel from my experience with them, but, IMO the stock isn't worth the $2 of injection molded plastic its made of. The stock is already sitting in the corner of the closet.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Older Win. Model 70, 243, factory wood, some trigger work, very light floating on barrel, 3-9x40 Simmons Scope(less than $100), Caldwell swing and pivot Bi-pod(junk). For Deer I shoot 100 gr, Hornady PSP, 35 gr H4895, CCI 200 primer, shoots very well and put's em down. Coyotes, I use Sierra Varminter 85 gr PSP, 35 gr H4895, CCI 200, very accurate 0-350 yards, little to no damage. Usually no exit. Red Fox, I use Sierra 90 gr FMJ, 32 gr H4895, CCI 200, very accurate, BUT I have to be very careful with shot placement.

Hope this helps, I wouldn't make a post stating that my loads work or do something special if it weren't true. These loads also should be safe in anyone 243, but as always start small and work your way up


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i build my own stocks most of the time. putting aluminum reinforcement in there does help, but if clearance is minimal the problem still exists. i learned the hard way back in college the first time i peeled the bottom jaw off of the red fox i shot at just over 100 yards. i agree that the problem is worse with most factory stocks, but have seen it occur with premium stocks too if things are fit close. the problem gets worse as range increases.
k dog, i will send you a pm. it would be cool if berger changes their current attitude toward 20 cal bullet design, they do still have some of the target bullet dies i am told.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If you watch the online training at snipers hide that is one of the fundemantals of driving the rifle is loading up your bipods. with a good aftermarket stock there should be no flex. how do you keep the rifle from hoping up and losing sight picture if you dont have your bipods loaded. I can definatly tell when i dont have proper form and not loading my pods up as i cant see impact through my scope.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Can you elaborate on "loading up" a bipod?

Sounds interesting and useful.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthr ... er=1177781


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bingo


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

AdamFisk said:


> Can you elaborate on "loading up" a bipod?
> 
> Sounds interesting and useful.


DONT do this with your rifle. We'll need to make some "adjustments" before its capable of supporting the force.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I enjoy a good bipod just like anybody but my 243 bdl is a sporter weight barrel and loves a little stock contact so i opt for the primos trigger stick i wrap the sling around the vee at the top to aid in stability but if need be I can seperate the rifle from the sticks in a hurry to swing on those fast movers when they are to close for the sticks. The primos trigger stick has not left my side since turkey season last year its a great tool for just such times. I know a lot of guys that shoot form a led sled and other vises then slap a bipod on with out really testing it then wonder why they can't hit anything. I guess it all boils down to practicing your feild postions before you take you gear to the feild


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

testing things at the range is important. like mentioned some guns react more than others. the worst case scenario is when someone attaches a bipod directly to the rifle barrel. don't do that. if no bipod fits your gun, come up with another option. we have a friend of mine pretty well schooled at shooting out to 1350 yards (we have a real good rifle range here), but can't seem ween him of off the benchrest. it's a confidence issue. he will eventually do it though since this affects his ability to shoot antelope, deer, coyotes, etc. he won't shoot unless he is very confident in his ability to make the shot.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

if some one was dumb enough to put a bipod on the bbl all i can say is wow. It is like when people tell me how the limb saver blob of goo on there barrel makes it more accurate.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

bbl? do you mean BDL? I have used unipods on a couple sporters like the bdl as long as you don't load or twist your rifle you are fine. on any rifle i just find a bipod to be more weight that can get hung on stuff when the time comes to make a swinging shot.
some people don't understand the idea of stock contact and floating barrels.... you should teach them not be little them
for rookie mistakes

but thats just my thought


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

bbl=barell


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

airforcehobit said:


> bbl? do you mean BDL? I have used unipods on a couple sporters like the bdl as long as you don't *load or twist your rifle* you are fine. on any rifle i just find a bipod to be more weight that can get hung on stuff when the time comes to make a swinging shot.
> some people don't understand the idea of stock contact and floating barrels.... you should teach them not be little them
> for rookie mistakes
> 
> but thats just my thought


You cant load your rifle? Hows that work?

oke: :lol:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

ha ha ha sorry By load i mean to push forward on the rifle when it is on the bipod to take all the play out of any of the joints and make a soild rest out of it. i can still put rounds in it ha ha ha ha


----------

